# Goretex vs. Fake goretex



## markbrower (Mar 4, 2009)

I have been noticing that any gear I buy with the "fake goretex" i.e. cabelas dry plus or bass pro bone dry, really sucks as far as breathability. They do seem to repel water, but niether one breaths worth a damn. I am learning if you want to be dry and comfortable buy Goretex. any thoughts?


----------



## bobert (Jul 26, 2009)

i have a bone dry jacket and i have never had a problem with it. i find gore tex is to weak but if you can get hold of a jacket with event fabric you should buy it. the fabric is even better than goretex (more breathable and waterproof) and i find it harder wearing also. just my .2 but i climb all over the world in terrable conditions but i wouldnt go with anything other than event at the min. its awesomme.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Totally agree. All the others I've tried either don't breathe very well or start to leak shortly after purchasing.


----------



## lavallee017 (Dec 22, 2010)

It's interesting that you bring this up (about a year ago), because I have had this discussion with so many people when I used to sell outerwear. Gore-Tex is definitely the "kleenex" of the waterproof/breathable offering. I worked in a store that sold predominately Helly Hansen items for which we had our own technology called Helly Tech and when people came in to ask for a Gore-Tex jacket I quickly learned that most of them didn't even know what it meant! All they really wanted was a waterproof jacket or set of pants and could care less if it had the Gore-Tex brand on it.

Among all of the "generic" brands of Gore-Tex there are quite a few that work really, really well. Unfortunately there are even more that don't work so well... there is also the difference in how everyone reacts to different temperatures. I tend to burn warm so I try to find the most breathable layer possible. I also have friends that do not perspire as much as I do or have activities that require less movement, for these a less breathable piece of equipment is fine and can save some serious cash.

Of the brands that I have sold and tested I find that best ones are Cabela's Dry Plus, REI Store Brand, Helly Hansen Helly Tech, Helly Hansen Helly Tech XP, Helly Hansen Helly Tech o2, Patagonia H2no, Gore-Tex ProShell, and eVent

The best overall breathability going to:
*eVent* http://eventfabrics.com/
*Helly Hansen Helly Tech o2* http://www.hellynewengland.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=helly+tech+o2

Of the brands I have sold and tested that did *NOT* work so well for breathability are Eastern Mountain Sports 5k, Eastern Mountain Sports 10k, The North Face HyVent, The North Face HyVent DT, Columbia Omnitech, Gore-Tex Paclite, L.L. Bean Store Brand

The worst overall breathability going to:
*Eastern Mountain Sports 5k* http://www.ems.com/home/index.jsp
*Gore-Tex Paclite* (feels clammy almost as soon as you put it on, this is true of all waterproof jackets without an inner liner) http://www.gore-tex.com/remote/Satellite/home


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

after too many years being issued Goretex in the army, I have found if I want to be warm, wear wool and do it in layers.


----------

